# septic tenosynovitis



## teresa (Sep 30, 2011)

please help with ICD-9 code and procedure code for septic tenosynovitis left long finger secondary to high pressure grease injection wound

postop diagnosis septic tenosynovitis left long finger 

procedure incision , debridement and irrigation of a septic tenosynovitis of extensor tendon 

would you use 727.05 and 681.00
thank you


----------

